# OK, dumb question...



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Sorry, but this has been bothering me for the past several days. WHERE is the "barf" smiley? It's just a red X everywhere. If it is _not_ a (mal)function of vB, please feel free to move my question anywhere you like :sure: , cuz then it would obviously be my computer. 

Here is a test "barf" smiley:

:barf:

Who sees a red X?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

It was sacrificed to the porcelain god. With all the Blue moon and Vodka Binge drinking the other day in the Gold Forum. The smiley was banned as a result of unbecoming behavior of a mod that thought he was a god.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Laverne said:


> Sorry, but this has been bothering me for the past several days. WHERE is the "barf" smiley? It's just a red X everywhere. If it is _not_ a (mal)function of vB, please feel free to move my question anywhere you like :sure: , cuz then it would obviously be my computer.
> 
> Here is a test "barf" smiley:
> 
> ...


I'm assuming there is something significant behind this question, some hidden meaning, etc. But I for one, see the red x in question.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

JM Anthony said:


> I'm assuming there is something significant behind this question, some hidden meaning, etc. But I for one, see the red x in question.


No double entendre in my question. (For once. :sure: ) I was just trying to see if I was the only one.

Jason, I don't know of any [Roll choir music...] :engel07: Mods who have displayed any unbecoming behavior in the past couple of months. As far as unbecoming bahavior in general, I'm certainly not going to cast any stones!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

It's back! Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Chris Blount said:


> It's back!


Yes, but where did it go?  (Oh, THANKS, BTW! :grin: I'm sure it's not real high on your list to have to go around fixing barfing smilies. ) Did it go on vacation, like that gnome, or did it just go On Vacation? :sure:  :lol: :lol:


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

Jason Nipp said:


> ....The smiley was banned as a result of unbecoming behavior of a mod that thought he was a god.


 :lol: :hurah: :lol:


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I am the only one that gets put on double secret vacation..... Oh.. me and the barf icon ofcourse.. Boy am I feeling special.. Let me tell you... Nobody wants to be sitting by a pool next to a Barf Icon... I am glad he is back.. He stunk up the pool and the happy Icons all ran off to the beach were in SoCal it can be as bad as Barf icon in a pool area. 

Yes... I actually have a sense of humor.. Imagine that.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> The smiley was banned as a result of unbecoming behavior of a mod that thought he was a god.


Come on, just because I refused to clean up the spleen and liver juice???


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol: , At least it never made it to bladder juice. :grin:


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Ron Barry said:


> ..Yes... I actually have a sense of humor.. Imagine that.


Imagine that!   :lol:

You know, Ron, we can't go around letting any mods have a sense of humor, else the sense-of-humor police will come and try to shut us down!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Jason Nipp said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: , At least it never made it to bladder juice. :grin:


Better than "Jesus juice". We all know what comes after that! 

What's that you say...? We can do Jesus juice AND bladder juice both???

_Never mind!_ :whatdidid


----------

